# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Summoning dream characters (so hard!)

## Miguelinileugim

I'm obsessed with summoning a particular dream character, it is fictional but has already appeared in one of my lucid dreams (or better said, it was the protagonist of it), a couple of non-lucid ones and summoning it is basically my main objective each time I become lucid.

However, no matter what I do I can't invoke it, apparently is not enough to "wish" it to magically appear, this is what I've tried:

-Searching for it

-Looking behind me

-Fearing that I might find it (not really fearing but rather false fear to summon it)

-Asking my mother (in the dream) to tell me where it is

-Opening a door and trying to grab the hands of the character

-Closing my eyes



I think that my brain is just way too fast to be fooled with simple techniques, do you have any idea on how I can do it?

----------


## duke396

I haven't had much success in summoning DCs myself... the only other thing I can think of is if you are able to use doors to teleport yourself, try using that to teleport to that DC's house.  I think it could leave more up to your mind to create the situation that you're looking for instead of it feeling too forced, if that makes any sense.  Maybe someone else has another idea?

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> I haven't had much success in summoning DCs myself... the only other thing I can think of is if you are able to use doors to teleport yourself, try using that to teleport to that DC's house.  I think it could leave more up to your mind to create the situation that you're looking for instead of it feeling too forced, if that makes any sense.  Maybe someone else has another idea?



Yes... however the house of that dream character is *my own*, and still I can't find it, in the dreams where I'm lucid I can't summon it, in the dreams where it is present I'm not lucid, waiting for the two things to happen naturally at the same time could take forever...

----------


## duke396

I see.  Well that could make things a little difficult. I'd still try teleporting yourself through a door to the DC and not the other way around, but that's just me. I really don't know how to help with this one considering what you've already tried.  I think DCs are just stubborn.  I pretty much can't interact with one without it freezing up, acting like a badly coded ai,  or trying to fight me.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> I see.  Well that could make things a little difficult. I'd still try teleporting yourself through a door to the DC and not the other way around, but that's just me. I really don't know how to help with this one considering what you've already tried.  I think DCs are just stubborn.  I pretty much can't interact with one without it freezing up, acting like a badly coded ai,  or trying to fight me.



I think that my biggest problem is just finding it, it's personality is always the same a.k.a exactly what it should be.

----------


## NyxCC

:Thinking:  Hmmm...what you have tried is what is generally recommended. I still have a few more ideas you may consider:

1. Alter expectations (pretend to be happy and know that this DC will appear)

2. Remember a time when the DC was there. Simply concentrate on re-living the dream while in the dream. That may be enough to bring it back. 

3. Use daytime visualization. Make short visualization sessions (10 mins) where you concentrate as much to see your DC and maybe pretend you are already in a dream. Do this every day for couple of weeks, and when in dreams, bring back the memory of your visualizations. I think this should be quite effective. 

4. Incubate dreams. Think about the DC pre bed or during WBTB.

Hope that helps!  :smiley:

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> Hmmm...what you have tried is what is generally recommended. I still have a few more ideas you may consider:
> 
> 1. Alter expectations (pretend to be happy and know that this DC will appear)
> 
> 2. Remember a time when the DC was there. Simply concentrate on re-living the dream while in the dream. That may be enough to bring it back. 
> 
> 3. Use daytime visualization. Make short visualization sessions (10 mins) where you concentrate as much to see your DC and maybe pretend you are already in a dream. Do this every day for couple of weeks, and when in dreams, bring back the memory of your visualizations. I think this should be quite effective. 
> 
> 4. Incubate dreams. Think about the DC pre bed or during WBTB.
> ...



1) I've already tried it, my brain just won't get fooled

2) I've pretty much done that, unsuccessfully

3) Yes, over and over again and... wait, bring again the visualizations? Let me think for a moment...

4) Already tried


OK, I'll try the third technique, though I'll first try a new shock technique just in case, I'll stab myself in the dream, that should break the suspension of disbelief enough for my dream character to appear I guess  :smiley:

----------


## loik

Here's something that might work:
Let's say this dream character's name is Joe. In the dream, just open any door and say " Hey! this is the door Joe is behind!" You'd be surprised at how effective something this obvious can be, I know this technique of dream control has worked for me before.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> Here's something that might work:
> Let's say this dream character's name is Joe. In the dream, just open any door and say " Hey! this is the door Joe is behind!" You'd be surprised at how effective something this obvious can be, I know this technique of dream control has worked for me before.



OK, I'll try it  :smiley:

----------


## Hitokage

Find a bush or corner or something where that character could hide from you and then just be sure that he/she will come from behind of that. If not try to look there and you have to be sure he/she is really hiding there.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> Find a bush or corner or something where that character could hide from you and then just be sure that he/she will come from behind of that. If not try to look there and you have to be sure he/she is really hiding there.



Already done, it didn't work  :Sad:

----------


## Hitokage

> Already done, it didn't work



hmm this is the only thing that works for me
maybe your faith is not strong enough
you have to know that the person IS THERE

or maybe try something totally different and crazy  ::D:  something that will be more shocking for your and new, not connected with the fail attempts you made so far
I mean like try to make the character from clay or mud 
huh I also remembered that sometimes I used another dream character and changed him to the one I wanted, just by commanding him/her to change 

remember it is your dream and your world, you can change anything

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> hmm this is the only thing that works for me
> maybe your faith is not strong enough
> you have to know that the person IS THERE
> 
> or maybe try something totally different and crazy  something that will be more shocking for your and new, not connected with the fail attempts you made so far
> I mean like try to make the character from clay or mud 
> huh I also remembered that sometimes I used another dream character and changed him to the one I wanted, just by commanding him/her to change 
> 
> remember it is your dream and your world, you can change anything



That seems like the description of my new technique: Stabbing myself, it must work!

----------


## ScarlettSkye108

Usually I just:

1: call the persons name and expect them to come or

2: expect them to be behind me

It might work for you :3

----------


## Hitokage

> That seems like the description of my new technique: Stabbing myself, it must work!



chacha stabbing  ::D:  alright

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> Usually I just:
> 
> 1: call the persons name and expect them to come or
> 
> 2: expect them to be behind me
> 
> It might work for you :3



I'm trying the first one and the second doesn't work... but thanks  :smiley:

----------


## gab

_*Moved to Dream Control_

----------


## duke396

> That seems like the description of my new technique: Stabbing myself, it must work!



Have you had a chance to try that yet?  Not something I'd probably do but I'm curious how it worked out.  I have to admit when I first read that you were going to stab yourself, in my mind the conversation quickly escalated to a full scale ritual with sacrificing virgins and chanting to the gods...  ::lol::   Then again, I'm a little off in the head.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> Have you had a chance to try that yet?  Not something I'd probably do but I'm curious how it worked out.  I have to admit when I first read that you were going to stab yourself, in my mind the conversation quickly escalated to a full scale ritual with sacrificing virgins and chanting to the gods...   Then again, I'm a little off in the head.



Nope, in the end I didn't use that technique. I just used what I call the stopped watch technique, in the same way that you cannot look at a watch twice (or thrice to be sure) without the numbers changing (my favourite reality test), I couldn't look twice at the same spot of the room without it changing.

And because the furniture changed, I thought "if everything changes then she could appear here!" and she appeared, I did it!


Maybe stabbing myself wasn't necessary after all...

----------


## SuperOhm

The way I summon people in my dreams is simple. I just call out to them over my shoulder as if they're behind me. It's simple.

Me: "Hey Dad?"
Dad: "Yeah son?"
Me: "I know you're just a symbolic representation of my father, but could you give me a quick hand?"
Dad: Walking around the corner, "Sure, what do you need?"

Another trick I'll use is that I'll grab someone and channel fire which spreads from where my hand is touching them to cover their entire body. At the same time, I focus on who I want this body to be. As the flames retreat, once again starting to retreat from where I'm grabbing them, they reveal the person I was thinking about. It's literally like the first person is burned away to reveal the second.

----------


## duke396

Very nice Miguelinileugim, I wouldn't have thought to try that.  Glad it worked for you  :smiley:  

SuperOhm I like the fire idea.  That sounds like it would be very effective, my only concern is if I try that and the DC just runs away screaming and on fire instead of changing to another person.  I've noticed my dream control has been a little unstable... Something will happen, just not necessarily the way I intend.  Either way it would be interesting!  

I've had no luck summoning DCs in the past, so when I get back to working on that I'll definitely give one of these methods a try. I've tried expecting the DC behind me, searching for the DC, arranging a meeting place that I "know" the DC will be, and asking the DC out loud to show up, none of them worked.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> The way I summon people in my dreams is simple. I just call out to them over my shoulder as if they're behind me. It's simple.
> 
> Me: "Hey Dad?"
> Dad: "Yeah son?"
> Me: "I know you're just a symbolic representation of my father, but could you give me a quick hand?"
> Dad: Walking around the corner, "Sure, what do you need?"
> 
> Another trick I'll use is that I'll grab someone and channel fire which spreads from where my hand is touching them to cover their entire body. At the same time, I focus on who I want this body to be. As the flames retreat, once again starting to retreat from where I'm grabbing them, they reveal the person I was thinking about. It's literally like the first person is burned away to reveal the second.



Good idea! For now I'll stick with the watch.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> Very nice Miguelinileugim, I wouldn't have thought to try that.  Glad it worked for you  
> 
> SuperOhm I like the fire idea.  That sounds like it would be very effective, my only concern is if I try that and the DC just runs away screaming and on fire instead of changing to another person.  I've noticed my dream control has been a little unstable... Something will happen, just not necessarily the way I intend.  Either way it would be interesting!  
> 
> I've had no luck summoning DCs in the past, so when I get back to working on that I'll definitely give one of these methods a try. I've tried expecting the DC behind me, searching for the DC, arranging a meeting place that I "know" the DC will be, and asking the DC out loud to show up, none of them worked.



Try the stopped watch technique first! It can't fail!

----------


## duke396

Definitely will.  Aside from summoning I'm sure that can have plenty of other cool effects on the environment  :smiley:  I'm gonna jot that down somewhere so I won't forget.

----------


## Blacklight

After trying to summon a handful of characters for weeks I just got angry and decided to stand in one place and demand that they be presented to me or else I will just stay there and do nothing.

Next thing I see is a bus arrive unloading the characters en masse.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> After trying to summon a handful of characters for weeks I just got angry and decided to stand in one place and demand that they be presented to me or else I will just stay there and do nothing.
> 
> Next thing I see is a bus arrive unloading the characters en masse.



Good one! I might use that in the future  :smiley:

----------


## Shantak

I've always struggled with summoning DCs but had success last night by taking an entirely different approach. I've been wanting to try this for a while but was waiting for a decent LD to do it.

I was in my back garden on my own and simply stated to myself that a DC is behind me. I neither stated nor expected anyone in particular, I left it to the dream. When I turned around, a middle aged man who I do not recognise was several metres away from me. I ended up chatting with him for a couple of minutes before he moved on and I went back to the same spot, and did the same thing again, which also worked, though this character was an empty shell.

My thoughts are that if you're wanting a specific DC, it's probably easier to doubt it or lose confidence because the result is important to you, where in this case, whether my call for a random DC was of very little significance and worked. But with me I have now demonstrated that I can do this and it should build me up better for next time.

Maybe its worth trying. Instead of trying for who you want, try for anyone, then maybe go a level up and try for someone you wouldn't mind seeing in a dream but isn't as important as who you want, and go up step by step like this. This is going to be my approach.

----------


## Ashikael

I'm still struggling with summoning people, but there's one technique that's worked twice for me already (however, once it also failed to work, but two out of three is pretty good).

I find a mirror on a wall or door and I look into it and look behind my reflection. Then I move away from the mirror's reflection, usually by angling the mirror away from me or by leaning off to the side, and I imagine that when I bring the mirror back to me, the person I want to see will be behind me in the reflection. I move the mirror back so I'm in front of it and the person I want to see is standing behind my reflection! Then I turn around and he's actually behind me  :smiley:  I'm not sure why this works sometimes, I think it's because it is easier for my mind to summon up a 2D reflection first before summoning up its 3D counterpart.

----------


## Silverlight

I find it extremely difficult to summon dcs too. There was this particular dc which I really wanted to summon (in my case it's from real life),  and every time I tried, I failed. Whenever I try to, it takes too much concentration and wakes me up. It has happened so many times, that I stopped trying in order to save my lucids. In my experience, I never even see dcs unless they were already there, before I became lucid  ::?: 
Anyway, I'm still a novice and I know I've got a lot to learn  :smiley:

----------


## Box77

> ...do you have any idea on how I can do it?



Have you asked another DC to tell you where is it? Or perhaps you should command a DC to turn into the one that you're looking for, it worked a couple of times for me, I wanted someone to appear behind a door and it was another person, then I commanded it to turn into who I was looking for and after some sparkling, it turned into this person.

----------


## 006

The simply doing nothing actually worked for me, started a thread like this a while ago (all the way to call DCs), here are the tips I received from paigeyemps:

"As for your original question, here are some ways I call out to my DCs which I've done (remember it's all about believing your own ideas!):
-Simply yell out for them.
-Cast a summoning spell, perhaps use an incantation. You may also draw some kind of demon trap/chalk circle that prevents him from getting away.
-Pretend you are at a prison and he/she is an inmate there inside a cell. You just come up to the cell and voila! Imagination plays an important role here.
-Call him via cellphone/telephone. Once, I even had an answering machine take my message because apparently the DC was "doing the laundry". Lol
-Pretend you had an appointment with him/her and go to your meet-up spot.
-Bribe her with chocolates (or any food or object really, i used chocolates). I just held them in my hands and said Come out and these will be yours! It worked. Works better if you're summoning a young DC. 
-Pretend the DC has a priority number and it's his turn being called out. 
-Post a 'wanted' poster and have another DC tell you where he is (useful if he's trying to get away from you). Or just simply ask another DC where he is.
-Shake a bell (the one for ice cream) and watch him come running to you to buy. This one was quite funny, the DC was disappointed I fooled him into thinking I was selling ice cream.
-Simply press a button that supposedly zaps him right in front of you. This worked best for me.


Hope this helps, good luck!"

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> Have you asked another DC to tell you where is it? Or perhaps you should command a DC to turn into the one that you're looking for, it worked a couple of times for me, I wanted someone to appear behind a door and it was another person, then I commanded it to turn into who I was looking for and after some sparkling, it turned into this person.



I would see it as really awkward to turn another person into my character, way too awkward sorry.

----------


## Box77

> I would see it as really awkward to turn another person into my character, way too awkward sorry.



Yeah! I know what you mean, I thought that once when I was starting to induce my lucids. Now I think they're just DCs at the end. And what about if your DC is hiding in the shape of another one like some sort of wizard or so?

Anyway, but it wouldn't be a bad idea to ask another DC to tell you where the one you're looking for is hiding or so.

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> Yeah! I know what you mean, I thought that once when I was starting to induce my lucids. Now I think they're just DCs at the end. And what about if your DC is hiding in the shape of another one like some sort of wizard or so?
> 
> Anyway, but it wouldn't be a bad idea to ask another DC to tell you where the one you're looking for is hiding or so.



For now I'm trying to summon her via portal in the ground, I'll use my magic telekinetic powers, apparently my brain thinks it can do magic as long as I try hard enough, to the hell with physics.

Of course, making purple smoke appear and eventually a person is a bit beyond physics, but who cares it's a dream!

----------


## OneUp

Being late to post this, youve probably already heard the same thing, but anyways, its all about how much you believe. Once you realize that you are dreaming and that you CAN do anything and everything and you fully understand that, all the logic and other stuff leaves and your brain will accept it and then whatever character you want to summon will appear. Its all about how much you believe. Just KNOW that you CAN and always have the ability to do whatever you want and focus on summoning whoever or whatever. Its all about belief, because it is your mind.

----------


## BarefootDreamer

I agree with Oneupboy. I just remind myself that is my dream, and if I want to see someone (anyone), then I can. I keep saying 'I will see [insert name here]' and visualizing them until they turn up.
You can do ANYTHING you want, remember, it's your brain that is creating everything you see.

----------


## Blacklight

> its all about how much you believe







> I agree with Oneupboy.



Sorry but this is just a beginner's myth. Having been through close to a decade of sporadic lucid dreaming I've seen things work when I either didn't believe or had no idea they would and had methods true and tested fail repeatedly even when I was fully convinced they'd work. You can scout around the site and find plenty of confirmation of this both from dream journals and people who work on and use methods that factor this in.

----------


## BarefootDreamer

Well actually I disagree with you, blacklight. I have been lucid dreaming since I was a teen, so about 20 years. That is how I do it, so obviously it works for some people.

----------


## ThestoneLion

You may find _Dream Narration_ useful (I think that's the name of the technique, I could be wrong).

Think of the dream like it's a book that your subconscious is writing, and you're in that book experiencing the events, as a character. If you say out loud what you want to happen, you take control of the dream's events by feeding your mind what you want to happen, said in a way like it IS happening, or about to happen. Your mind can't help but make what you're saying happen, since it's being said as if it has happened (or WILL happen). The only problem with this is you need to believe, like any of the techniques, that it WILL work. For a while I had doubts, so it didn't work perfectly, but I saw that even with the doubts it still did work to some extent. The more faith you have the more flawless the Dream Narration becomes, until it's literally exactly how you wanted it to be. It worked for me after about two attempts that didn't entirely work as planned.

Here's an example of the technique:
 
Desired Event - You want a certain DC to walk through the door of a room you're in.
Narration - You would say something like "I looked at the door, waiting for (DC name) to open the door. Suddenly the door handle shook, and turned". The door handle would do as you described. You'd then continue with something like, "the door slowly opened, and I saw (DC name) on the other side".
To put things into perspective, I actually had dreams of me searching for a particular DC for about a week, each night. I tried this technique with two different types of events I wanted to happen and it worked. Then I attempted with the DC I had been dreaming about searching for but couldn't find. I successfully dreamt of the character last night, and the character was exactly how I remembered. I suggest giving this technique a try if you're still after trying to dream about that one DC, *or you just want giant robots to emerge from the ocean's depths and battle with Godzilla.*

Good luck!

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> You may find _Dream Narration_ useful (I think that's the name of the technique, I could be wrong).
> 
> Think of the dream like it's a book that your subconscious is writing, and you're in that book experiencing the events, as a character. If you say out loud what you want to happen, you take control of the dream's events by feeding your mind what you want to happen, said in a way like it IS happening, or about to happen. Your mind can't help but make what you're saying happen, since it's being said as if it has happened (or WILL happen). The only problem with this is you need to believe, like any of the techniques, that it WILL work. For a while I had doubts, so it didn't work perfectly, but I saw that even with the doubts it still did work to some extent. The more faith you have the more flawless the Dream Narration becomes, until it's literally exactly how you wanted it to be. It worked for me after about two attempts that didn't entirely work as planned.
> 
> Here's an example of the technique:
>  
> Desired Event - You want a certain DC to walk through the door of a room you're in.
> Narration - You would say something like "I looked at the door, waiting for (DC name) to open the door. Suddenly the door handle shook, and turned". The door handle would do as you described. You'd then continue with something like, "the door slowly opened, and I saw (DC name) on the other side".
> To put things into perspective, I actually had dreams of me searching for a particular DC for about a week, each night. I tried this technique with two different types of events I wanted to happen and it worked. Then I attempted with the DC I had been dreaming about searching for but couldn't find. I successfully dreamt of the character last night, and the character was exactly how I remembered. I suggest giving this technique a try if you're still after trying to dream about that one DC, *or you just want giant robots to emerge from the ocean's depths and battle with Godzilla.*
> ...



That seems like a great idea! But is it possible to create a dream character to do the storytelling work for me according to my expectations? I mean, as an advanced technique  :smiley:

----------


## ThestoneLion

That may very well be possible, but we'll have to do some experimenting to find out if it can be done  :smiley:

----------


## Tradl3s

It's about expecting, not wanting, when it comes to lucid dreams.

----------


## duke396

I just wanted to take this opportunity to complain after reading my dream notes from this morning.  Long story short, at the end of this one dream [non lucid] I was going to call a friend to come meet me.  I was walking through a house and opened up this ancient looking flip phone and I assume I found his number.  I was just about to hit send when I walked around a corner and looked up, he was standing right there in front of me.  Why can't it be that easy in LD?  lol

----------


## Ashikael

Lately I've been having some fun with attempting to go to them, rather than summoning them to me. I've had some mixed results with it, it usually either works or it wakes me up  :tongue2: 

I spin around in a circle really fast (this is a great way to change your dream scene according so many people on the forum!) and say out loud "Take me to where (DC) is!" When the scenery stops spinning and I'm in a new place, there's already a strong expectation in my mind that he'll be there, so he usually is since expectation is the most important part.

----------


## Box77

> You may find Dream Narration useful...
>  
> Narration - You would say something like "I looked at the door, waiting for (DC name) to open the door. Suddenly the door handle shook, and turned". The door handle would do as you described. You'd then continue with something like, "the door slowly opened, and I saw (DC name) on the other side".



A couple of nights ago I tried this dream narration method (technique?) of dream control, putting emphasis in saying what was going to happen just in past tense as it already had happened and it worked wonders to summon a particular DC which was one of the hardest for me to find immerse in a particular situation. Usually I used to say it in both present and future tense and it didn't work that well. I'm wondering if it has something to deal the fact that saying it in past tense is a way to strengthen the conviction that it will work. I don't know.

The way you suggested worked great for me, thank you so much for this advice!!

----------


## Tradl3s

To make it easier for you; you need to _expect_ it. As i said earlier. It is possible to expect it to happen right in front of you, but i've heard it's a lot harder for most.
Maybe if you expect to see them arrive on a bus (Like one of the previous posts said), Be behind a door/object, or press a button/ use a remote control to make them appear.
I would assume one of those would be easiest. You should become better at it with practice, like you can with most things.
Good luck to all.  ::flyaway::

----------


## Miguelinileugim

> To make it easier for you; you need to _expect_ it. As i said earlier. It is possible to expect it to happen right in front of you, but i've heard it's a lot harder for most.
> Maybe if you expect to see them arrive on a bus (Like one of the previous posts said), Be behind a door/object, or press a button/ use a remote control to make them appear.
> I would assume one of those would be easiest. You should become better at it with practice, like you can with most things.
> Good luck to all.



But if I expect them not to show up since I'm always conscious that that's a possibility, what can I do?

----------


## DogRobinson

> A couple of nights ago I tried this dream narration method (technique?) of dream control, putting emphasis in saying what was going to happen just in past tense as it already had happened and it worked wonders to summon a particular DC which was one of the hardest for me to find immerse in a particular situation. Usually I used to say it in both present and future tense and it didn't work that well. I'm wondering if it has something to deal the fact that saying it in past tense is a way to strengthen the conviction that it will work. I don't know.
> 
> The way you suggested worked great for me, thank you so much for this advice!!



I think you're on to something. If you visualize them showing up, who's to say they wont leave again. Believe they have been there the whole time, so you know they have your back. When you think about it, they are you.

----------


## robrave

On my first WILD, I'd decided to call my Greeny. A supposedly green glowing fairy that is supposed to help me lucid. At first, I put up the desire to see her. Nothing happened. Then after that I really shouted in the dream world, asking for her. Then she came. A little different though. A green glowing phoenix. Lols.

----------


## Maxis

> Being late to post this, youve probably already heard the same thing, but anyways, its all about how much you believe. Once you realize that you are dreaming and that you CAN do anything and everything and you fully understand that, all the logic and other stuff leaves and your brain will accept it and then whatever character you want to summon will appear. Its all about how much you believe. Just KNOW that you CAN and always have the ability to do whatever you want and focus on summoning whoever or whatever. Its all about belief, because it is your mind.



^This. The exact moment I consciously (and subconsciously) realized that the dreamworld is mine and comes from me and therefore I can do whatever I want in it and to it, my dream control went from exceptionally low to practically near mastery. The same might not go for everyone, but you should see quite a bit of improvement. Realize that the dreamworld is yours and believe that you can do it, because you absolutely most certainly can. Once your subconscious realizes too that you're in control, it'll oblige to whatever you want to do. From there you should be able to summon a DC easily however you want, and as an added bonus, you should see improvement in other areas involving dream control (and perhaps even awareness and self-awareness) as well.

----------


## salsashark

My most effective (so far) method of summoning DCs is to kind of 'shape' them out of air. I visualise the air in front of me getting thicker, forming into the shape of a person and then I try to give it specific features.
The problem is,the more I wanna see someone in my LD, the harder it is for me to summon them.
So I have a kind of hierarchy. I start with someone I wanna see most and if it doesn't work I try shaping someone I wanna see a little less, which when I now think about it, is really mean.
'Hey I wanted to have someone in my LD, but since I cannot summon them, I have to stick with you'  :tongue2:

----------


## MaestroKitty

Very recently I had a faintly lucid dream in which I was able to summon a ten-year-old Harry Potter without trying too hard. Though considering that I was only partially lucid I'm not sure if this counts. I just gestured with both hands and said to somebody, "I can even make Harry Potter appear right... THERE." And he walked around the corner. So I'm not really sure how that worked. I'll have to experiment some more if I can get into another lucid dream sometime soon (still just a beginner).

----------


## Box77

Perhaps one important thing to take into account is the way one becomes lucid, if it's a WILD or DILD. Basically, if it's at the beginning, the middle or the end of the REM stage. I don't know for others, but in my own experience I've noticed it's easier for me to perform any dream power (including summoning) when I become lucid in the very beginning of the REM stage, because of if I fail, I don't tend to wake up so easy. When I became lucid apparently when the stage was about to end, I wasn't able to do that much.

----------

